# need an arrow of light plaque



## Friendswoodmatt

Anybody make these? the ones on EBAy are cheesy. I was thinking a plaque with his name and pertinent info wood burned into it and antlers to hold the arrow. He and I could sand and finish it. I am happy to pay, anybody got any ideas?


----------



## bear hide

Can you upload a rough picture of what you want? Do you have any of the materials?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

no-- i figured i would get with one of the experts on here and we would work out a price and design, and take it from there


----------



## Tortuga

???


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

I am thinking something like this but a little bigger with antlers instead of hooks to support the arrow.


----------



## bill

I got some antler tips if anyone is going to try this...shoot me a pm


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thanks will do when i get a builder


----------



## Tortuga

Hint !!! Hint !!! :smile: Know Bobby's got a 'new to him' jig saw...and he could whack it out if the price wuz right.. (and I got a pot full of antler tips like Bill)....:smile:


----------



## Bobby

Too dang cold in that garage. Plus Mama has had me busy with some honey do's. I will be out of town next weekend.


----------



## liftologist

Hey Matt I found a gentleman on another board I visit hes here in Houston and has made a few..Is this what you were looking for? I also know of a great laser engraver in Deer Park if you are wanting engraving on it...... By the way I'm in Croisby and also have a ton of antler... If I can help you out just let me know.









 005_800x600.jpg
 005_800x600.jpg


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

this looks good-- what is the other board and I will contact the guy-- thanks for the help


----------



## bear hide

Here is a really nice one:
http://www.mvww.org/


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

that is it!!!! Thanks-- I am ordering now


----------



## bear hide

Friendswoodmatt said:


> that is it!!!! Thanks-- I am ordering now


I thought you might like those.


----------

